# Borland Delphi for Mac OS



## PeyloW (Jun 11, 2002)

It is now less then one month left to sign the petition at http://www.PetitionOnline.com/bdfmosx/petition.html so if you have not done so and would like to have a solid RAD tool for Mac OS then now is the time.
Go to the link provided for more information and/or signing the petition.

regards
    Fredrik Olsson

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/bdfmosx/petition.html


----------



## iconara (Jun 12, 2002)

sorry to be a smart-ass but isn't Delphi quite out-dated? I suggest a book or two on the topic Cocoa =)



but, you are probably right in your struggle, we whant as many developers and development platoforms as possible for X.


theo


----------



## flacochala (Oct 20, 2005)

im new at delphi, but i own a ibook and i was looking for a simple delphi rad... are you saying that theres not a simple rad free for delphi development in all internet? how can this be?


----------



## mdnky (Oct 20, 2005)

They're still around?!?  I thought they went out of business years ago...sheesh.  Oh well, learn something new everyday.


----------

